# For the Summer...



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you have any plans, or would you like to try anything new?

I basically threw away the last one doing almost nothing productive, except a bit of reading near the end. This time, I hope to spend more time in the sun (there's a small park right near me where I can walk and read, and a few nearby places to hike), I hope to keep up my new job, and I'd like to do some introspective stuff too.

I'd like to read some Greek philosophy and have a few other books around. I've been a bit lazy, since I'm afraid of wasting money on bad translations and I don't like to read online since it's not good for my eyes. But, I like it, and I need to set aside time each day for it.

There are a few other people around, and I hope to start talking to church people more and do more with my other friends, like taking a short trip somewhere.


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

Was hoping there would be a summer thread. I've laid out this summer as an opportunity for me to be as fit as I use to be again, to complete some personal projects I've been working on, and to try and drastically improve my art ability. I'm also planning to try my hand at releasing a popular indie game this summer.


Unfortunately, my gym of choice doesn't open until late June, I'm having some trouble motivating myself to complete projects I've started and have only tackle them once a week if lucky, and my sleep schedule has been far too messed up due to working graveyard hours to find the time to draw. I need to make a change. The indie game is going well at least. Currently testing out various mechanics to see whats fun and unique.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nothing really planned - it is my first year working and not having school holidays, although I am off work for most of July. I am just back from doing a little bit of travelling with my mum. I am hoping to do things that don't cost a lot as I am planning on moving next year. I am hoping to learn more about photography and do some more educational reading. Currently reading a book for work, then I want to read up on Irish History, world religions and so on. 

All summer until September I will be working 7 nights on then 7 nights off!!


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

LOOOOOL!!

Plans for the summer?! HAH!

The summer is when I can finally lock my room door, throw away the key, and waste two months in front of my computer, playing video games all night and sleeping in my chair all day. 

Summer is my two month long self-isolation period.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm trying to draw as much as I can! The whole past year now I've just been slacking off on my art and I'm tired of it. So I've decided Im going to finally sit down and read some art books and actually make myself understand the knowledge being thrown at me haha. 
I'm also going to try to get out more and be more "one with nature" if that makes sense. I've also recently started a self discovery path that I'm trying to do. My life has been in a rut lately so I'm trying to really think and reflect on who I am, and who I want to be and focus on being positive and looking for the positive in others as well instead of envying. I actually began this morning by journaling nearly 10 pages worth! Hehe it's really great though getting out all your feelings and thoughts freely. 

I'm going to try to make this summer the best it can be! Even if I don't do everything I wish I could.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm hoping to become more physically active. Other than that, I don't know. I'd love to go on vacation, especially overseas, but I don't feel comfortable travelling alone. I'd like to keep more active though, visiting new places nearby, going to fairs and festivals, etc.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have like three events im excited for


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

I always get annoyed at vacation slumps where I sit to myself and don't do much; and I'm worse off than when I at least had school too =/



Dexdere said:


> Was hoping there would be a summer thread. I've laid out this summer as an opportunity for me to be as fit as I use to be again, to complete some personal projects I've been working on, and to try and drastically improve my art ability. I'm also planning to try my hand at releasing a popular indie game this summer.
> 
> Unfortunately, my gym of choice doesn't open until late June, I'm having some trouble motivating myself to complete projects I've started and have only tackle them once a week if lucky, and my sleep schedule has been far too messed up due to working graveyard hours to find the time to draw. I need to make a change. The indie game is going well at least. Currently testing out various mechanics to see whats fun and unique.


I would also like to work out, but whenever I start it just falls flat. I had a bit of a run last fall, but I was basically getting trained by a few acquaintances and felt like I was being babysat. Now I get along with them a bit better and have more time, so I could start that up. Are you looking to do it in the morning or later in the day?

Also, I'm impressed by your creative initiative. Are you making the game yourself? What's it like?



Lasair said:


> Nothing really planned - it is my first year working and not having school holidays, although I am off work for most of July. I am just back from doing a little bit of travelling with my mum. I am hoping to do things that don't cost a lot as I am planning on moving next year. I am hoping to learn more about photography and do some more educational reading. Currently reading a book for work, then I want to read up on Irish History, world religions and so on.
> 
> All summer until September I will be working 7 nights on then 7 nights off!!


That sounds pretty weird, I wonder how that'll affect your sleep pattern. My job is also my first, and I'm starting to pile on the hours to become... maybe even a 9-5 robot. =| At least it's our own money, except for taxes =)

I don't know Irish history that well, but I'm pretty big on Russia. I just lost an afternoon a few days ago to the 'Great Game' and how the monarchy collapsed over the late 1800s/early 1900s. My studies are in religion, and I've looked into several different ones. They're fascinating, especially to see how peoples get used to thinking about things even if the 'religious' part isn't explicit. It's often very subtle in cultures and attitudes, with a lot of good, bad, ugly, and exchange.



TabbyTab said:


> I'm trying to draw as much as I can! The whole past year now I've just been slacking off on my art and I'm tired of it. So I've decided Im going to finally sit down and read some art books and actually make myself understand the knowledge being thrown at me haha.
> I'm also going to try to get out more and be more "one with nature" if that makes sense. I've also recently started a self discovery path that I'm trying to do. My life has been in a rut lately so I'm trying to really think and reflect on who I am, and who I want to be and focus on being positive and looking for the positive in others as well instead of envying. I actually began this morning by journaling nearly 10 pages worth! Hehe it's really great though getting out all your feelings and thoughts freely.
> 
> I'm going to try to make this summer the best it can be! Even if I don't do everything I wish I could.


Yes, keeping up personal writing is wonderful. As you get older, it'll be a lot of fun to go back and see how your thought has matured and how the stuff you deal with changes over time; though it can also get embarrassing =P

I think it's great to get out into nature; I wished I'd learned more about different kinds of plants and animals when I was little and how they affect each other. It's also something you can do alone, yet gets you out of your shell.



TryingMara said:


> I'm hoping to become more physically active. Other than that, I don't know. I'd love to go on vacation, especially overseas, but I don't feel comfortable travelling alone. I'd like to keep more active though, visiting new places nearby, going to fairs and festivals, etc.


Unless I botch the planning, I'm gonna be traveling mainly alone (unless other people are going who I'd meet) to study abroad next spring and summer, in Germany. Where would you like to go?

There's a lot to do in NY, especially if you live near the city. It was always wonderful to be there and I've even been back yesterday since it's still sort of close by.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

givinganonion said:


> That sounds pretty weird, I wonder how that'll affect your sleep pattern. My job is also my first, and I'm starting to pile on the hours to become... maybe even a 9-5 robot. =| At least it's our own money, except for taxes =)
> 
> I don't know Irish history that well, but I'm pretty big on Russia. I just lost an afternoon a few days ago to the 'Great Game' and how the monarchy collapsed over the late 1800s/early 1900s. My studies are in religion, and I've looked into several different ones. They're fascinating, especially to see how peoples get used to thinking about things even if the 'religious' part isn't explicit. It's often very subtle in cultures and attitudes, with a lot of good, bad, ugly, and exchange.


Yeah it will be interesting too see how it affects me. I am kind of lucky too though with my week on and week off I have taken one week off twice, giving me two sets of three weeks off. What kind of work are you doing for the summer?

Well you see the thing is I am Irish and I am lacking in my knowledge and now I have an interest. When I was in school I really didn't care about this stuff but now I do so I guess it is time to start reading on it. At the moment I am reading a book on the psychology on gender and sexuality so in a way that will also tie into the world Religion reading. I guess at the moment I am just so angry as to the way society acts, I want to find out some of the reasoning for it.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

givinganonion said:


> Unless I botch the planning, I'm gonna be traveling mainly alone (unless other people are going who I'd meet) to study abroad next spring and summer, in Germany. Where would you like to go?
> 
> There's a lot to do in NY, especially if you live near the city. It was always wonderful to be there and I've even been back yesterday since it's still sort of close by.


Wow, studying in Germany- that's awesome! Can you speak German? There are so many places I'd like to visit. First choice would be the UK or Ireland. There are plenty of places in the US I'd like to check out too.

Yeah, I'm lucky that I don't live far. There are other events and museums and stuff like that I'd also like to see.


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

givinganonion said:


> I would also like to work out, but whenever I start it just falls flat. I had a bit of a run last fall, but I was basically getting trained by a few acquaintances and felt like I was being babysat. Now I get along with them a bit better and have more time, so I could start that up. Are you looking to do it in the morning or later in the day?
> 
> Also, I'm impressed by your creative initiative. Are you making the game yourself? What's it like?


Working out is a tough commitment to start, especially for people who never really exercise or were taught to exercise. Don't beat yourself too much over the commitment bit. I only went from being overweight to looking like a bodybuilder beforehand because I had a friend that wanted to get fit too, and I had guidance from math teacher(who was an ex professional rugby player, cool enough.) Try not to let instructional exercise make you feel less about yourself. You're mainly just being taught what to do until you get comfortable with it, and no one could hold it over you when you're interested in becoming healthy. I'll likely be doing it as a morning work out once the gym opens up. You should definitely pick up working out again if you have the free time too.

The games is technically being produced by myself. I did tackle on some commission and contract work for graphics and art considering I'm not that dedicated or professional as an artist. Game design is both rewarding and time consuming. I find my time is eaten up by constantly testing the game design engine for various game play mechanics, and to see what works with what. Adding and compiling the other resources of graphics and sounds aren't too difficult of task, fortunately. Getting the core mechanics out of the way is a hell of a trip though, especially if you're a perfectionist or want to mess around with the concepts as I do.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Not to get put into a position where the only option is to commit suicide. That'd be nice, but not sure that it's going to work out that way. It would only be delaying the inevitable anyway.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

givinganonion said:


> Do you have any plans, or would you like to try anything new?
> 
> I basically threw away the last one doing almost nothing productive, except a bit of reading near the end. This time, I hope to spend more time in the sun (there's a small park right near me where I can walk and read, and a few nearby places to hike), I hope to keep up my new job, and I'd like to do some introspective stuff too.
> 
> ...


Your plans sound great. There's a lot I plan to do this summer, but in a general sense, getting out with friends and working on making better eye contact with people are two of the things I'm focusing on.


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

Lasair said:


> Yeah it will be interesting too see how it affects me. I am kind of lucky too though with my week on and week off I have taken one week off twice, giving me two sets of three weeks off. What kind of work are you doing for the summer?
> 
> Well you see the thing is I am Irish and I am lacking in my knowledge and now I have an interest. When I was in school I really didn't care about this stuff but now I do so I guess it is time to start reading on it. At the moment I am reading a book on the psychology on gender and sexuality so in a way that will also tie into the world Religion reading. I guess at the moment I am just so angry as to the way society acts, I want to find out some of the reasoning for it.


Ok. I'm just doing data entry, mostly copying and pasting and seeing how well the data we've listed matches with what's on the site. I've been doing pretty well so far; I was the 1st they hired for the summer and I seem to be on top of it pretty well, better than I expected. I don't talk a whole lot, but I'm not terribly awkward.



TryingMara said:


> Wow, studying in Germany- that's awesome! Can you speak German? There are so many places I'd like to visit. First choice would be the UK or Ireland. There are plenty of places in the US I'd like to check out too.
> 
> Yeah, I'm lucky that I don't live far. There are other events and museums and stuff like that I'd also like to see.


I just started last semester; I gotta put Duolingo on my list of stuff to do so I can keep working on it. IDK where I'd like to go the most: I know a few people from the Dominican Republic, and that sounds really nice, although I'd probably have to be at least a bit careful.

Enjoy the events. Meetup.com is pretty good and there are other things like groupon and NYC events online. There's also some nice hiking around for upstate, but I mostly don't know what's up there.



Dexdere said:


> Working out is a tough commitment to start, especially for people who never really exercise or were taught to exercise. Don't beat yourself too much over the commitment bit. I only went from being overweight to looking like a bodybuilder beforehand because I had a friend that wanted to get fit too, and I had guidance from math teacher(who was an ex professional rugby player, cool enough.) Try not to let instructional exercise make you feel less about yourself. You're mainly just being taught what to do until you get comfortable with it, and no one could hold it over you when you're interested in becoming healthy. I'll likely be doing it as a morning work out once the gym opens up. You should definitely pick up working out again if you have the free time too.
> 
> The games is technically being produced by myself. I did tackle on some commission and contract work for graphics and art considering I'm not that dedicated or professional as an artist. Game design is both rewarding and time consuming. I find my time is eaten up by constantly testing the game design engine for various game play mechanics, and to see what works with what. Adding and compiling the other resources of graphics and sounds aren't too difficult of task, fortunately. Getting the core mechanics out of the way is a hell of a trip though, especially if you're a perfectionist or want to mess around with the concepts as I do.


Alright, yeah. I just felt awkward with them because they knew each other and were stronger than I am, but I'm less self-conscious now.

I think it'd be fun to mess with the concepts and try new things. The only thing I really hated from my limited experience with computer stuff from school was coding. I hate all the little specifics that go into it, although it'd probably be fun to get at those skeletons if I had a better understanding of what the different parts were.

What kind of game have you been making? What would you like to do as you get better?



LawfulStupid said:


> Not to get put into a position where the only option is to commit suicide. That'd be nice, but not sure that it's going to work out that way. It would only be delaying the inevitable anyway.


That sounds rough. I think and hope you have more options than what to avoid; it's not over yet.



srschirm said:


> Your plans sound great. There's a lot I plan to do this summer, but in a general sense, getting out with friends and working on making better eye contact with people are two of the things I'm focusing on.


Yes, stepping up my eye contact. I want to become more mature - not necessarily macho or like a 'bro,' but self-confident and able to set values for myself and pursue them. I don't like being paralyzed by fears I make for myself about people before ever dealing with them.



Buckyx said:


> lose fat, gain strength, learn freestanding handstand and have fun with friends  last summer I spent by myself at home


=) That's a good attitude. I see you're really into working out; I probably couldn't match your routine, but what's it like?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

givinganonion said:


> Yes, stepping up my eye contact. I want to become more mature - not necessarily macho or like a 'bro,' but self-confident and able to set values for myself and pursue them. I don't like being paralyzed by fears I make for myself about people before ever dealing with them.


That sounds like a great goal, and a healthy outlook. If you ever need support, I'm here dude.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

givinganonion said:


> I just started last semester; I gotta put Duolingo on my list of stuff to do so I can keep working on it. IDK where I'd like to go the most: I know a few people from the Dominican Republic, and that sounds really nice, although I'd probably have to be at least a bit careful.
> 
> Enjoy the events. Meetup.com is pretty good and there are other things like groupon and NYC events online. There's also some nice hiking around for upstate, but I mostly don't know what's up there.


That's quite a feat, that's amazing. Dominican Republic looks very pretty, a coworker of mine went recently and raved about it. She mostly stayed in a resort area, though. She was warned to be extremely careful if she went into town. Good luck and have fun wherever you go 

Thanks. I'll have to check out meetup.com more. There's a bunch of things I'd like to see upstate too as well as hiking trails around here. I thought of one more thing- I love tennis and have always wanted to go to the U.S. Open, which I think I will finally get to experience this summer.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

I want to improve going to public areas without having someone with me, to get a summer job, and to get ready for college.


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> thanks, with some time spent training you sure could
> upper body is like 3 sets of each and weighted, pull ups, dips/push ups, inverted rows, overhead press, sometimes curls and something for triceps .. all in 6-10 rep range


Cool. The way we would do it before would be to do like 1 thing each weekday: 'dead lift,' bench, squats, 'leg day,' stuff like that. I don't remember the order too well or what exactly was there.

Do you go to a gym or have your own weights? How does working out play into your SA?



srschirm said:


> That sounds like a great goal, and a healthy outlook. If you ever need support, I'm here dude.


I appreciate it; I'm really used to being lazy and am pretty nervous. It's easy to idealize new things, but there's a lot of work and stuff to take care of. I've probably avoided a lot of good things by avoiding that too, and I don't think it's possible to leave SA and its effects behind when starting something.



TryingMara said:


> That's quite a feat, that's amazing. Dominican Republic looks very pretty, a coworker of mine went recently and raved about it. She mostly stayed in a resort area, though. She was warned to be extremely careful if she went into town. Good luck and have fun wherever you go
> 
> Thanks. I'll have to check out meetup.com more. There's a bunch of things I'd like to see upstate too as well as hiking trails around here. I thought of one more thing- I love tennis and have always wanted to go to the U.S. Open, which I think I will finally get to experience this summer.


My friend's family has a sort of farm out there, and he showed me pictures; it's very green with hills, with a lot of sun and an often relaxed culture.

I made my main friends from the city through one of the SA meetups there. It helped a lot, although I've moved since then and don't have time for the meetup unless I take a longer trip home.

I can't say I know tennis, but that's cool.



Penguinfan said:


> I want to improve going to public areas  without having someone with me, to get a summer job, and to get ready  for college.


Nice. You can get around a lot of public places without being noticed, and you often won't be bothered. I hope college can be an opportunity to try new things; it can be fun to put SA overthinking into learning.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I use to use summers to get hot. work out tan etc... I got a job this time and consequentially am going to enter the school year looking like a troll. No way I'm getting girls next semester.


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> I think its too low frequency for beginners unless you are advanced then it may work, but its up to you if dont want to devote a lot of time its ok.. you may need to add some accessory exercises like pull ups, dips, curls, overheadp ress etc to strengthen weak areas but those 3 exercises will build strong foundation
> 
> currently I work out at home and being really creative cause I lack equipment, I have only light barbell and dumbbells.
> 
> ...


That sounds great, I think that kind of personal discipline is cool in general, and I feel like doing more physical stuff would help me with my tiredness and excessive thinking and get me away from the computer.

Do you do anything where you can put those muscles to use in public, such as sports or going to the beach?


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Yea im just gonna look out my window and imagine all the fun things people are doing, like going to water world with friends, 4th of july, and whatever normal socialized people do during the summer


----------

